# Metha-drol ironmaglabs sale 29.99



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 13, 2012)

You heard it right we got Metha-drol on sale for a insane price of $29.99. Supplies are limited so dont miss out. Sale good until 11/17/12 or while supplies last.





Metha-drol Extreme Ironmag Labs


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn! That is a killer deal on the strongest oral available.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah buddy got to move them before the ban


----------



## murf23 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow !!!  I will def be getting in on that deal . Im new to the pro hormone game but I've been on this stack now for 5 days and Im A huge believer now !!!!!
I cant believe the Intensity of my workouts since I started this . Best money I've spent in a long time and I will be stocking up before it's all gone forever thnx to our wonderful goverment !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 13, 2012)

murf23 said:


> Wow !!!  I will def be getting in on that deal . Im new to the pro hormone game but I've been on this stack now for 5 days and Im A huge believer now !!!!!
> I cant believe the Intensity of my workouts since I started this . Best money I've spent in a long time and I will be stocking up before it's all gone forever thnx to our wonderful goverment !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nice bro definitely a solid product and yeah thanks big government as usual.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 13, 2012)

Sick deal boss!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## GXR64 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice deal right here


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 14, 2012)

Methadrol is the IML top dog....F*ck DMZ!!!!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Methadrol is the IML top dog....F*ck DMZ!!!!!!



Yup this is the big dawg


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 16, 2012)

Only few days left low qty too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Methadrol is the IML top dog....F*ck DMZ!!!!!!



Is there that much difference?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Is there that much difference?



Extra compound in it


----------



## N21 (Jan 17, 2012)

S**T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just got a bottle for 50!! ughh ahahahah oh well:/ i couldve got 2 for the price i payed almost lol. People stock up this is good stuff!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 17, 2012)

N21 said:


> S**T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just got a bottle for 50!! ughh ahahahah oh well:/ i couldve got 2 for the price i payed almost lol. People stock up this is good stuff!!!



 thanks bro...seen you got some sick gains off it.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Is there that much difference?


Yeah, it has an extra compound: Methoxygonadiene (Decadrol). Methadrol is for all out mass. Strength gains, weight gains, water retention, everything you'd expect from a mass building oral, like dbol or anadrol.

DMZ is very good too, I just prefer M-drol.


----------



## MULCH63 (Jan 24, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> You heard it right we got Metha-drol on sale for a insane price of $29.99. Supplies are limited so dont miss out. Sale good until 11/17/12 or while supplies last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Is the sale still on ???


----------



## Ahrnold (Jan 24, 2012)

decadrol?  lol...its same as 13-ethyl


----------



## Ahrnold (Jan 24, 2012)

13-ethyl continued...be careful...

its MLMG, great wet mass gainer, its a progestin but not like Tren, but it will shut you down like Tren so have some clomid on hand, it also is know for aggravating Gyno if susceptible


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 24, 2012)

Just ordered some 4 days ago. When exactly does the ban take effect?


----------



## Kleen (Jan 24, 2012)

I know it is coming up soon but I don't remember the date. Maybe 2nd half of this year.


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 24, 2012)

Time to stock up!!!


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 24, 2012)

I second that stock up before it's gone for good!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 24, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> Just ordered some 4 days ago. When exactly does the ban take effect?



No solid date yet but iml is stopping there production. I'm sure we will hear a date from the doj/death soon.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hence why you should buy it before it's gonnnneeee! Sick deal and don't think you will see it again for that low.


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just got mine today. Cant wait to run this beast!!!


----------



## unclem (Jan 25, 2012)

love this compound.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2012)

it's still in stock, but this is the last batch of Super-DMZ Rx and Metha-Drol Extreme with the current compounds, get it now because in a couple of months it will be gone forever.


----------



## theryano (Jan 31, 2012)

is this sale over


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 31, 2012)

theryano said:


> is this sale over



Yes


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

regretfu


----------



## Speez (Feb 1, 2012)

........So how about you e-mail some promo code so we can scoop some of those at 29.95. really!! BTW the Epibolin you sent me works well, not as fast as DMZ, but I stacked it with the trenazone liquid and it's great, I have like 7-8 days left and back to pct, I found my weight remained almost the same but I feel very lean, ..........Just that epi takes so long to kick in, almost 3 weeks before you actually "feel" it. Seriously can you consider e-mailing a rebate code since were good customers of you and maybe since we are memebers here?
BTW, for the record,....Any chance of you carrying 'real" anivar on the future........ Orbit rocks


S


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Speez (Feb 3, 2012)

........ Had to try! Sometimes you never can tell how generous someone is!!........


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 3, 2012)

Shiz wouldn't last ten minutes if they did lol.  I will be trying out my bottle of DMZ this summer.


----------

